# BC PARTNER NEEDED - INDIAN PEAKS & RMNP - TURNS!!



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Patrick,
I ski RMNP all the time in the winter.. Send me an email when things really start to shape up..
[email protected]
thanks
patrick


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Patrick,
I ski in the Indian Peaks, Berthoud Pass, and Cameron Pass areas all winter. I am always looking for safe and dependable partners. Send me an email([email protected]) when the season gets going and we'll see if we can hook up and make some turns. Hasta, Paul


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

I live in Lafayette and am looking for more smart skiers to form a good reliable crew.


----------



## ADKKAYAKER (Oct 19, 2005)

*INDIAN PEAKS & RMNP*

Cool guys, thanks for the replies. I'll drop you a line when the coverage looks ready!

Pat


----------

